# Tail gating in the squirrel woods



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Saw a bunch. Didn't get many shots. They are way too skittish this time of year.
Savage .22 with Leopold scope and SIG suppressor.
New York strip steak, pan seared, taters, baked beans, and coffee.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Some of the best hunting memories I have are from a friend cooking burgers for lunch outside in Jan/Feb while we were “grouse hunting” with Brittanys(in OHIO!) Yes, that’s been Long Ago!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Living to good life ..... nice


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

Looks like you had an awesome day in my opinion, just being in nature and enjoying the great outdoors!


----------

